# Kozo A3 in 3/4" Scale



## Fuelrush (Apr 2, 2011)

Well, I started the Kozo A3. So far so good. I started this project after I got discouraged with a design of another locomotive I had been working on for months that over half the data was lost and the backup copy didn't function. Anyway I was dying to start machining some parts. I started 2 weeks ago.






This is the first part I machined. The Suction Valve Seat for the hand water pump. I happened to have some 1" brass.





I was waiting on a order of round and hex stock for the project. With the same 1" brass I machined the bell next. I really enjoyed making the bell, I done really well free handing the radius. I thought I would have trouble since its been a while since I have done that.





Here is the start of the Crossheads.





My stock came in. I started machining everything I could given the tools I have. I need to buy about $125 in taps so I can work on parts that are threaded. I want to have the tapped fittings/parts before I thread the outside threads on the lathe. Hard to believe thats a $160 in metal!  I can't wait till I have to buy the plate/sheet brass and copper! lol





Here's what I have done. (minus the crossheads and cut tender wheel blanks)

Pictured is the (from left to right, top to bottom) Whistle Head, Whistle Pipe, Whistle Cap, Air Tanks cylinder, Bell

Tender Handholds (I have blanks made for the engine handholds), Steam Exhaust Nozzle, Feed Water Pump Plunger, Hand Water Pump Plunger, (Under the Plunger is 1 of 2 Drawbars, to the right of that is 4 Firedoor Spacers), Hand Pump Suction Valve Seat, Hand Pump Handle, 2 Piston Pins.

In wood are 3 finished boiler formers. I have the blanks cut for the rest of the formers, just not machined.

You'll notice some of the parts are partially finished, and that they are all mostly round. I don't have a mill yet and I rarely have access to one. I should be able to get one going into fall. Have my wedding coming up, so its on hold lol. It will probably take me that long to get the round parts done. So no big deal. 

I hope to make a few locomotives. I'm making this one 3/4" but I'd like to make a narrow gauge engine for 7.5 gauge track. I can't get enough of the big mechanical motion of the valve gears. Kvom, I'm watching your project with great interest. Thanks for reading!


----------



## 4156df (Apr 3, 2011)

Looking forward to following your build. Please keep the photos coming.
Dennis


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice start. I think I have a few projects to finish and shop organizing to do before I start one. I did get the Kozo PA A-3 book at cabin fever. 
Tin


----------



## kvom (Apr 3, 2011)

While Kozo built his from mostly brass, I think CRS works just as well for the majority of the parts and is a lot cheaper.

I'll be looking in as it progresses.


----------



## Fuelrush (Apr 3, 2011)

I know. I'm seriously considering using steel. After shinning up the whistle and bell I thought no way will I want to paint this. It's not to late for me to use steel. I didn't buy the larger diameters yet for the smoke stack and steam dome etc.


----------

